# Rooted gingerbread - will installing OTA brick?



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Asking on behalf of my Dad - he has a rooted gingerbread (I believe I put safestrap on there as well) and he got the OTA notification recently. I haven't messed with a Bionic in awhile so I'm rusty. I am wondering if installing the OTA would be a safe idea - I just want to avoid the possibility of a brick or anything stupid, I know how this thing can be.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

If forever rooted and/or safe strap it won't brick but the ota will fail. You can get it to ICS using rsd lite though.

sent from my icy bionic


----------

